# What Am I?



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

I posted the pics in the wrong place, so follow the link Click Me


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im leaning towards a maculatus.......... at least it looked like my old ones did


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Does look like my mac... which happens to be my fav...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

ok my first guess on the ID forum.
With al the knowlegde i gained.
Cause im still learning the id-ing thing.

I think its a serrasalmus mac.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

If you go to OPEFE you will read a buttload of info about S.maculatus and S.spilopleura. They are very similar species and hard to tell apart. S.maculatus are more common, mainly because the have been bred more successfully than spilos. Chances are it's a mac.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus is the present scientific name for those that have the terminal band. This might change as more DNA and other evidence surfaces.


----------

